# World's tallest pyramids



## Paper Ninja

It's in Nekoma North Dakota and it's used for radar and possibly UFO's.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safeguard_Program
http://srmsc.org/
http://www.discovery.und.edu/fall_2006/uas.html


----------



## TuzlaBoy

Bosnian pyramids
http://www.piramidasunca.ba/ba/index.php/component/option,com_ponygallery/Itemid,112/


----------



## Ramses

..


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit

Not the tallest in the World, but I like this pyramid building in Stockport in the north of England.




http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Stockport_Pyramid.jpg

http://www.aidan.co.uk/clg/StoM60PyrmdViaVw4511.jpg

http://www.webbaviation.co.uk/stockport/m6785.htm


Apparently the original plan was to have five of these buildings.


----------



## xlchris

Here's a pyramid in my city (Hoofddorp). It was built for the Floriade of 2002.



















The weird thing on top of it has now been removed, because it kept falling off. The only thing left on the pyramid are the 4 black pilars.


----------



## skyscraper100

the louvre pyramid


----------



## WeimieLvr

The Pyramid Arena in Memphis, Tennessee...321 ft/98m/32 stories...6th largest pyramid in the world.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinsmith/406094436/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/215354385/


----------



## gho

Some of these ancient pyramids scare me... imagine if these chinese and bosnian pyramids are real. They would have been by far the greatest structures ever built by man, probably taking more people (in number and as a percentage of the population) to construct than any other structure in the world, yet after a few thousand years nobody knows they exist. If everybody left Dubai, New York or Hong Kong after a couple of thousand years would anybody realise that there had been great cities here previously, or would we fade from history as might have happened with the Bosnian and Chinese.


----------



## gho

Also would hills shaped like pyramids count? Was Chola once a hill which they built the pyramid over, or did they build it from scratch on flat ground? Building over a hill seems a lot easier than building the whole pyramid.


----------



## deenky

Which of the following is not true of a pyramid of production? Only about 10 percent of the energy in one trophic level is passed into the next level. Because the loss of energy at each trophic level, most food chains are limited to three to five steps. Eating grain-fed beef is an inefficient means of obtaining the energy trapped by photosynthesis. A pyramid of productivity is the same shape as a pyramid of numbers. The pyramid of productivity of some aquatic ecosystems is inverted because of the large zooplankton primary-consumer level.
___________________________
external keyword tool ~ keyworddiscovery.com ~ keycompete.com ~ compete.com ~ webmasterworld.com


----------



## Marathaman

Why are the Chinese so secretive about these pyramids if they exist? Won't they be a huge tourist draw?


----------



## the spliff fairy

The Chinese authorities say they dont exist - though they do plant trees over the smaller ones that do, to disguise them.

Ive no idea, maybe it's to ward off graverobbers - considering it will take a few hundred years to excavate any of them, they need to be protected for a good few centuries. It'll take another 80 years to fully excavate the Terracotta Army tomb - only 1 out of 700 in the area.


----------



## stefano1895

teotihuacan sun pyramid near mexico city


----------



## travelworld123

are there any stories or texts describing the chinese's denial of such pyramids.


----------



## Chainedwolf

Teotihuacan is not 100 meters tall, it's 65.


TuzlaBoy said:


> Bosnian pyramids
> http://www.piramidasunca.ba/ba/index.php/component/option,com_ponygallery/Itemid,112/


These ones are very intriguing, it's really weird to see pyramids in Europe, moreover, that big!


----------



## the spliff fairy

^sadly theyre a hoax, the discovery of paleolithic human structures at the base of a pyramid shaped hill (one of many in the area, known as "flatirons") by an untrained archaeologist cashing in on the 'find' :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnian_pyramids



.


----------



## travelworld123

i watched a video (also on the ssc forums) and somewhere in it mentioned unknown/mysterious hills that represented a pyramid structure near angkor, cambodia. there seems to be alot of pyramidal structures connnected to these ancient, mystical sites...


----------



## the spliff fairy

okee I'm not sure but could this be the fabled White Pyramid?

It's believed to have been found by Maxim Yakovenko:










http://www.thelivingmoon.com/42stargate/03files/China_Pyramid_Qianling_Mausoleum.html

The tomb of Wu Zetian, the only officially recognised Empress of China, right next to her husband Emperor Gaozong who ruled before her, it dates from 705AD, 80km NW of Xian. There are 2 smaller definitely manmade hills - made of 30% clay, 35% clay product and 40% limestone. Known in Chinese as the 'nipple hills'. The much larger pyramid is her body.



















the larger pyramidal hill is known as Mt Liangshan, and has 4 equal sides, and is 1000ft high by 1500ft wide. It conforms with the location and dimensions from earlier accounts this century, but not in exterior, as it looks (now) like a tree covered natural hill.

However, it's said to have been covered with white stone slabs but is now planted with trees (maybe to prevent it eroding away?). At the base lie large grown-over quarries of white marble blocks and slabs. 










Yakovenko doesn't say if the mount is manmade other than it matches the description from earlier accounts of being made of pressed clay, but has concluded the slabs that have slid to the base are - some still with screw holes, straight sides, corners and smooth faces. He believes as late as 1940, when the last accounts came in of a shimmering white colossus, the Western side was still relatively intact. Furthermore it is geologically impossible for the large marble slabs to naturally form, lying on clay terraces.

_"I studied the stone slabs in detail and had to conclude that these were not natural stone. I found a stone close to the top of the pyramid, which showed classical drilling marks of a circular instrument, like a saw. I made numerous photographs and sent these to Dr. Aly Abdulah Barakat, an expert in applied geology and archaeology, based in Cairo. He came to the conclusion that “there is clear evidence of human contribution to the natural stones”. It means that these features are not the result of natural geological processes but the marks of human activity. He added that the stones on the photos “indicate clear human interaction with the whole site”._





























This conforms with the famous account from a century ago about some sides being decayed, Schroder then wrote:

_“The pyramid itself was built of pressed clay as were many constructions in China. Huge troughs extended along the walls of the pyramid having the size of mountain canyons. They were filled with stones too. There were trees and bushes on the slopes defacing the shape of the pyramid and making it similar to a natural object. I was fascinated by this amazing sight… Some time ago there were steps from the foot to the top of the pyramid but they are filled up with fragment of stones now. Some steps made of wild stones were seen at the bottom (each stone was three square feet).”_

One thing doesn't conform with the accounts though, in that it isn't positioned for each face on the cardinal points of the compass, but rather off kilter.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^Me, I reckon it may be a natural hill but with sides and contours added to make it pyramidal. If it really is all made of pressed clay then we're looking at the greatest manmade object of ancient times, barring the Great Wall. In the end it was covered with white marble slabs, and a golden crown. The slabs have over the centuries slid off, and only recently trees planted/taken over (hence all the accounts stop in the 1940s), the golden crown may have been melted down, robbed or lies in secrecy somewhere.


----------



## travelworld123

so the pyramid/hill thing that is supposed to be where qin shi huang is buried is not the fabled white pyramid?

in my opinion, it looks very out of the ordinary, i think it has definatly been man made or at least as stated, man has touched it in some form and changed it. i really hope this is true! lol

wu zetian - i know her from civ 5!!

so it's called the 'white' pyramid because some guy on a plane saw the pyramid was white, right?


----------



## travelworld123

also here is the video i was talking about:






i watched from 1:07:00 aroud (where the stuff about angkor comes in).
i havn't watched this whole video yet but i will when i have time but it explains stuff about pyramids of giza, angkor, and other sights similar across the world. 

i found this video on one of the threads about angkor

i know these sort of theories and stuff are usually all a bit nonsense (even though very fascinating).

anyway, somewhere during the angkor talk about 1:10:00 he mentions something about a pyramid hill mysterious structure in the background...


----------



## the spliff fairy

travelworld123 said:


> so the pyramid/hill thing that is supposed to be where qin shi huang is buried is not the fabled white pyramid?
> 
> in my opinion, it looks very out of the ordinary, i think it has definatly been man made or at least as stated, man has touched it in some form and changed it. i really hope this is true! lol
> 
> wu zetian - i know her from civ 5!!
> 
> so it's called the 'white' pyramid because some guy on a plane saw the pyramid was white, right?


Yep it was called the White pyramid from all the previous accounts, saying it was shimmering white, and stone. The hill in Wu Zetian's tomb looks like it was once sheathed in white marble plates.

Qin ShiHuangdi's tomb is much shorter, and well known, but according to historical accounts its the most lavish, with a scale model of the empire inside it, floating on an enormously expensive lake of mercury. Its never been excavated though - and is said to be booby trapped. It took 700,000 labourers 38 years to complete it.


----------



## travelworld123

the spliff fairy said:


> Yep it was called the White pyramid from all the previous accounts, saying it was shimmering white, and stone. The hill in Wu Zetian's tomb looks like it was once sheathed in white marble plates.
> 
> Qin ShiHuangdi's tomb is much shorter, and well known, but according to historical accounts its the most lavish, with a scale model of the empire inside it, floating on an enormously expensive lake of mercury. Its never been excavated though - and is said to be booby trapped. It took 700,000 labourers 38 years to complete it.


so, if this guy in the plane saw it as white pyramid, this was in recent history right, like in the past century? how come most of the white marble plates have disintergrated and like virtually doesn't much of a flat surface like pyramid anymore.
or was this 'white' pyramid mentioned in much more earlier accounts such as in ancient times

yea, i've heard about qin's tomb, how it won't be opened for many reasons. if what legend says is true, this would be incredible for not just china, but the world's history!!
i wonder if the booby traps would still work today...


----------



## the spliff fairy

yep the great white pyramid was last described in the 1940s, but as early as the 19th century some witnesses mentioned that parts of it were sliding off and scrub was growing in some areas making it look like a 'natural hill'. I think the Western face was still plated by as late as the 1940s. Today on that Mount there are large slabs and stonework at the base, and on the terraces (which look very manmade), they are lined also with cracked slabs, which are impossible to have formed there naturally:




















Full story here:


http://www.thelivingmoon.com/42starg...Mausoleum.html


----------



## travelworld123

this is really exciting, except not well known lol...


----------



## the spliff fairy

yep, thing is it's never even been officially studied (it's just 1 of 700 tombs; the terracotta ramy tomb alone will take another 80 years to excavate). Take a bunch of archaeologist's there and we might get a mock-up of what it once looked like, if that is it is the fabled whote pyramid.


----------



## travelworld123

80 yrs...
dang...
it needs more publicity and media attention!! but then that has it's disadvantages aswell...


----------



## broercharlie

iq_balle™ said:


> Piramid apa cuma batu lancip tuh??


mengundang para Freemasons dgn ritual2 rahasia dari Ki Lurah Palon di [email protected], kirim email kosong ke [email protected]
Dengan Penemuan Expedisi Pyramid di Jawa #UFO # Nusantara #Nuswantara 





















coba bandingkan dgn http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?p=325891974#post325891974


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## masterchivas

TalB said:


> I am not sure if this counts, but 120 Wall St does resemble an aztec pyramid.


 it does not. u r stupid


----------



## sakai

not biggest but las vegas luxor is covered in black glass.


----------



## turkishlifestyle

Question: Why do even most Chinese people are not aware of there pyramids ?
Why do the government hide them from the outside world ?

Answer:   The ancient writings inside of the pyramids were proto Turk Uyghur script, the mummies were not Chinese and they weren't built by Chinese.

If you wanna learn the realities then you should search the Turks history.


----------



## travelworld123

turkishlifestyle said:


> Question: Why do even most Chinese people are not aware of there pyramids ?
> Why do the government hide them from the outside world ?
> 
> Answer:   The ancient writings inside of the pyramids were proto Turk Uyghur script, the mummies were not Chinese and they weren't built by Chinese.
> 
> If you wanna learn the realities then you should search the Turks history.


How do you know this for sure?


----------



## turkishlifestyle

Originally Posted by *turkishlifestyle*  
_Question: Why do even most Chinese people are not aware of there pyramids ?
Why do the government hide them from the outside world ?

Answer:  The ancient writings inside of the pyramids were proto Turk Uyghur script, the mummies were not Chinese and they weren't built by Chinese.

If you wanna learn the realities then you should search the Turks history.
_



travelworld123 said:


> How do you know this for sure?


The ancient writings inside of pyramids were the prototype Uyghur Turkish script, the mummies were not Chinese and pyramids weren't built by Chinese. The Turks had knowledge of building pyramid and the mummification (Altay Turks knew in 15.000 BCE) before the Egyptians. Turks gave this information to Egyptians in 3.000 BCE. Egypt pyramids were 184 unknown hieroglyph, that hieroglyphs were the Turkish. You seeing the mummy of the Lolan Güzeli ''Beauty of Xiaohe'' in this picture. She was a Turk queen and her mummy is 3800 years old. White Pyramid (300 m) too bigger than Cheops Pyramid (138 m).


----------



## turkishlifestyle

China making genocide to the Uyghur Turks in East Turkestan. Chinese fearing from the Turks. Because that pyramids were built by Uyghur Turks. Chinese feared from the Turks throughout history. Because of that they were built the Chinese Wall. 



http://img825.imageshack.us/i/62499816506105597810831.jpg/


----------



## turkishlifestyle

turkishlifestyle said:


> China making genocide to the Uyghur Turks in East Turkestan. Chinese fearing from the Turks. Because that pyramids were built by Uyghur Turks. Chinese feared from the Turks throughout history. Because of that they were built the Chinese Wall.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Most recent big pyramids build by men are probably pyramid shaped hills from mining companies like this example in Belgium:









http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7145/terril5.jpg









http://www.jcdegids.be/FI/2011/Beringen-Mijn, Terril 28-07-2011/Beringen-Mijn_1850a_JD_BMT0711XX.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Nubian Pyramids:









http://wysinger.homestead.com/T267390A.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Rome, Italy: Pyramid of Cestius









http://www.rome-in-italy.com/PHOTOS/murs-portes-rome/piazzale-ostiense.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

More Italy?









http://www.european-pyramids.eu/wb/media/foto/sant_agata-Ansicht.JPG









http://www.european-pyramids.eu/wb/media/foto/montevecchia_new_aerial_jpg.jpg


----------

